# N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector-bare Ti version available



## reefphilic (Dec 14, 2005)

I started this project last year when I was searching for a small keychain sized light. I wanted something that is small ( N sized or AAA at the most) and durable but reasonably bright. There wasn't much choice and most mods have exposed reflector and LED which is unacceptable for me.

My initial plan is to built a N sized light with optional AAA body so that I can use them with MJ's microconverter pill or Li-ion DD pill. Half way thru the building process, DJpark came out with the regulated POP Li-ion converter and recently, AW started supplying "N-sized" Li-ion cell. So I built another pill based on POP converter and a N cell body.

Here are some pics of the light:















The light is machined from solid titanium rod. It have lens and bezel o-rings for water resistance.


The converter is epoxied onto a can style aluminium heat sink that is fully threaded for better heat tranfer to the body. It has three brightness level: min, intermediate which is user selectable and a max which is about 350 to 400mA.





The heatsink has a centering "step" bored out so that the LED is perfectly centered.






Some pics of the reflector. The reflectors are designed with a "step" which rest on the heatsink directly instead of pressing on the LED. Thus it act as a heatsink transfering heat to the body effectively as can be seen in the following pics. The step also prevent the LED from being dislogded due to over-tightening.
















The reflector is custom built from solid aluminium and has an ion-assisted vacuum deposited aluminium surface that is AR coated. The reflectivity is tested to average about 95% throughout the visible spectrum.


----------



## gregw (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Wow.. That is very nice!! :goodjob: 

Any chance of doing a run? I'm first in line if you are..


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Luxeon light with custom reflector*

WOW!!
How many of these do you want to make and sell? :goodjob:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*












Can I be first on the list? errr, I mean behind Gregw.

*N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*
1. Gregw
2. CromagNet

*EDIT: I will be updating the list and any BIG news in this post for ease of locating.*


reefphilic said:


> Wow! ... To all who had shown their support, thank you!
> 
> I'll probably do a small run of it. Right now, I need to have a gauge of the interest in order to get quotations for the different parts. I'll post the price once everything are finalised.


*Here is the interest list. Please post in this thread if you would like to be added or removed to this list.*

1.	gregw (removed)
2.	CromagNet (removed)
3.	JimH
4.	Regentag (confirmed *IN* via PM) nemul (removed)
5.	acusifu (removed)
6.	sengoku (removed)
7.	cy (removed)
8.	alauda
9.	AW (removed)
10.	chasm22
11.	marcspar (removed)
12.	KingSmono (removed)
13.	LazerBurnz
14.	Frenchyled (removed)
15.	nystrpr (removed)
16.	bmstrong
17.	MillerMods
18.	christrose (removed)
19.	voodoogreg ((removed)
20.	thesurefire
21.	jeffb (removed)
22.	GJW
23.	tvodrd (removed)
24.	Trev1960
25.	ss1
26.	JohnnyDeep
27.	FRANKVZ
28.	Amorphous (removed)
29.	karlthev (considering)
30. Bogus1
31. attowatt (removed)
32. Morelite
33. jdriller
34. JJohn (removed)
35. ledaholic (removed)
36. Diode (removed)
37. Jun (removed)
38. flex76italy (removed)
39. editedby
40. ledvador (removed)
41. Radio
42. dede
43. lildave
44. Mike abcd
45. HEY HEY ITS HENDO
46. MY
47. M_R
48. colubrid
49. dtlent
50. Lightoleum
51. arewethereyetdad
52. Carpe Diem
53. Roger11 (removed)
54. jayflash
55. NextLight
56. Dizos *(IN)*
57. Red_Dot
58. Uriah
59. billybright (removed)
60. Raindrop
61. bearhunter
62. EVOeight
63. Fringe
64. vcal (removed)
65. Finbar
66. PhotonFanatic
67. Shaocaholica
68. benh (removed)
69. cgpeanut
70. Fixer
71. Monolith
72. Barefootone (removed)
...


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

very nice
Are both threaded parts made of Titanium? (or is one AL) If both are, take a look at TI galling - to prevent the parts form interlocking over time (make one another material).. that should help.


----------



## JimH (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Boy, Tony, you beat me on this one, but not by much.

*N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*
1. Gregw
2. CromagNet
3. JimH


----------



## nemul (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

very nice! 
i'll take this one


----------



## acusifu (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice I will take one !


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

WOW! I take one too.


----------



## cy (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'd like one too


----------



## alauda (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Me too !!Me too!!.


----------



## AW (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Next in line :rock:


----------



## chasm22 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm next after AW! :wow: 


chasm22


----------



## marcspar (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

If these go into production, I am in!

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## KingSmono (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Amazing work!! Nice job. :thumbsup: 

I'd definitely be interested if you decided to make a run of these.


----------



## InFlux (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Nice!  Please put me in line too (If this is a line...)


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Do I need to say.. I am very interested too ???
Nice work, man, and TI.....I love


----------



## ibcj (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice work indeed !

If a list is started on these, I'm interested.


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm in for one..


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Hey, Me too! Sign me up. 

I'd like to see it with a little deeper reflector so that it has a bit more focused beam. But I would like one the way it is if you don't plan to make any changes.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Some time ago I played around with some light ray modelling software. What I learned there is that a deeper reflector does not lead to a tighter beam as far as I know, it only leads to more light loss since the rays are reflected multiple times. If you want tighter beam, you need a wider reflector, or a smaller die, then how the part just around the LED is designed has most impact on beam tightness.


----------



## 2dim (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*True 'flashaholic':*

Someone who eagerly lines up to purchase a still unproduced flashlight without the _least_ idea of possible cost.


----------



## christrose (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Excellent! I'm in too.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice work, reefphilic. :thumbsup:

Kind of surprising how many people jump into lines even when stuff _isn't_ posted in a B/S/T forum.  

How long did it take to machine? How's the battery life, and how's the heat? Any beamshots of that little reflector? Looking good!


----------



## ibcj (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



Endeavour said:


> Kind of surprising how many people jump into lines even when stuff _isn't_ posted in a B/S/T forum.



We're in line for your project too.


----------



## 2dim (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Guess it's probably the best way to show support, eh?


----------



## voodoogreg (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



2dim said:


> Guess it's probably the best way to show support, eh?



Yep, and put this old man down for one if you make a run! VDG


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very Nice!

Makes me truely Jealous since I will never have enough money to throw down for a light like this. 

Good job though and great quality. Now of course we need some beamshots


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



2dim said:


> Guess it's probably the best way to show support, eh?



I agree!


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



mobile1 said:


> Some time ago I played around with some light ray modelling software. What I learned there is that a deeper reflector does not lead to a tighter beam as far as I know, it only leads to more light loss since the rays are reflected multiple times. If you want tighter beam, you need a wider reflector, or a smaller die, then how the part just around the LED is designed has most impact on beam tightness.



I thought that the deep reflector on the Heliotek HTE-1 was a good example of why you want a deep reflector for a tightly focused beam when using a Lux LED. 
Here's a link to look at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91425


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm in depending on cost.


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



MillerMods said:


> I thought that the deep reflector on the Heliotek HTE-1 was a good example of why you want a deep reflector for a tightly focused beam when using a Lux LED.
> Here's a link to look at: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/91425



that one is pretty sure using optics - which is why it's so long. When using 2 lenses and some distance in between you get really good throw. With a reflector however depth has not much to do with throw (at least with Luxeon LED's).


----------



## jeffb (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Am interested, "N" cell TnC is my normal pocket carry light!
jeffb


----------



## GJW (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



MillerMods said:


> Hey, Me too! Sign me up.
> 
> I'd like to see it with a little deeper reflector so that it has a bit more focused beam. But I would like one the way it is if you don't plan to make any changes.



What he said.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

What are the _dimensions_ of the light? Your driver sounds pretty cool! N alkys kind of suck for capacity. The NLS only gets ~45 min off one with the MJ microconverter. The NLS is 12.7mm dia X just under 50.8mm long.  If you produce the light, I _want_ one! 

Larry


----------



## nemul (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



mobile1 said:


> that one is pretty sure using optics - which is why it's so long. When using 2 lenses and some distance in between you get really good throw. With a reflector however depth has not much to do with throw (at least with Luxeon LED's).


flashlightreviews.com
Heliotek HTE-1 (rev. 2)


> Inside the head, behind the clear, scratch resistant coated Lexan lens, is the deep reflector......


----------



## dc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

:wow: ..Nice job Jason.
I think u can become fulltime torchlight machinist liao..haha.

Rgrds,
Daniel


----------



## Trev1960 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I am in, any idea of price?


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Wow! Surprised that even some well respected modder/builders have expressed interest in this light. To all who had shown their support, thank you!

I'll probably do a small run of it. Right now, I need to have a gauge of the interest in order to get quotations for the different parts. I'll post the price once everything are finalised.


MobileOne : Quite a handful of CPFers own titanium lights and there is no reported cases of galling. If I'm not wrong, galling is a concern mainly during the machining stage or in applications where there is high stress/temperature etc. Using titanium as flashlight body should not cause any problem, at least I have not encounter any problem for my design.

Nemul : Hahaha......I've thought of doing away with the end part but did not because I use it with a lanyard occasionally.

MillerMods : The reflector give a beam pattern of a central hot spot with flood. I do not make it even deeper due to space constrain and also due to reason Moblie1 had pointed out.

Endeavour : Sorry, I didn't do the machining myself, I've no idea how long it took my machinist to do. The battery can last of hours in intermediate setting depending on the settings. I'll do a runtime plot at maximum power asap. Heat should not be an issue due to the design of the heatsink, furthermore the LED is driven at about 350-400mA at the maximum power. Beamshot will be out this weekend.

tvodrd : All thanks to DJpark providing the driver for making this light! The dimensions are dia 15.5 X 60. It can be built smaller but I didn't because of the design. I wanted a can style heatsink for better heat transfer. It also allow a modular system where I can built pills using MJ's microconverter or DD the LED. AAA body can be built for the head so there are choices of using N sized or AAA sized battery of various chemistry.

Another point is that if I'm to do away with the heatsink and epoxy the ciruit to the head directly. The lens and reflector will not be user replaceable.

DC : Thanks for the compliment, but then, I'm not the one who do the machining. : )


----------



## ss1 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

i want one. but i need to know the price first. 

is there going to be an aluminum version?


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice!!!

I'm definitely in for at least one.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



reefphilic said:


> Wow! blah blah blah blah... I'll probably do a small run of it....
> 
> Blah blah bla bla bla blaaahhh...
> 
> ...












S0000ooooo IN! Actually, 350 to 400mA is great and with adjustable level settings!! Wicked! The modular aspect is a nice touch too. Should keep it in the limelight longer and add revenue to the build :thumbsup:

.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

PS I'll be happy to keep the list updated for this if you need the help 

It looks like you thought this through for a while and have come up with very nice options/features that you somehow _knew_ we would like.

.


----------



## nemul (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



> Originally Posted by reefphilic
> Wow! blah blah blah blah... I'll probably do a small run of it....
> 
> Blah blah bla bla bla blaaahhh...
> ...


CromagNet only sees what he WANTS to see! lol


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*






My "N" sized light is made of mod parts for the ARC AAA. The body was made by "jets22" and the LUX I head was made by "d'mo". I got the body first so as to make a smaller ARC and the LUX head to make the ARC brighter. Had one of those moments and realised the two mods could be put together to mak a new light! Runtime kinda sucks....around 6-7 minutes, but is enough to get from the car to the front door and find the key hole.

As I remember the ARC-N (as we called it..."N" body and ARC head) had a runtime of around 4 hours.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



Roy said:


> My "N" sized lightis made of mod parts for the ARC AAA. The body was made by "jets22" and the LUX I head was made by "d'mo". I got the body first so as to make a smaller ARC and the LUX head to make the ARC brighter. Had one of those moments and realised the two mods could be put together to mak a new light! Runtime kinda sucks....around 6-7 minutes, but is enough to get from the car to the front door and find the key hole.
> 
> As I remember the ARC-N (as we called it..."N" body and ARC head) had a runtime of around 4 hours.


Suuuweeeeet! Have you tried the new LiON from AW? It a 10240 or 12470 or 74538929036746 I can never remember all the different ones


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Did some digging and found the following:

ARC body with the "d'mo" head had a runtime of 29m
the "N" body and the ARC head had a runtime of 4h 40m
the NARC had a runtime of 6m

Forgot to mention that "d'mo" used a clear plastic ball for a lens. The NARC puts out a SQUARE beam of light with very little side spill. I don't think he used any kind of reflector...just the "ball" lens focused on the led.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm interested :devil:


----------



## Amorphous (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Definitely Interested..


----------



## karlthev (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'll take one!!  


karlthev


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice! :rock:


----------



## mobile1 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



reefphilic said:


> MobileOne : Quite a handful of CPFers own titanium lights and there is no reported cases of galling. If I'm not wrong, galling is a concern mainly during the machining stage or in applications where there is high stress/temperature etc. Using titanium as flashlight body should not cause any problem, at least I have not encounter any problem for my design.



Ok here are my 2 cents (mostly info I was told). Regarding other TI lights, as far as I know, the other Titanium lights (PD, Bulk) use push buttons, so the TI parts are not dynamic and rubbing against each other. 
I am not sure but it seems like you use 2 threaded parts to be rotated to turn the light on and off, right?

Kyle, my partner for the GatLight, who is a professional designer just said (when we discussed the same issue for our TI versions light) that its never a good idea to have TI rubbing against each other - especially not for threaded parts. If galling happens (which is exponentially) the thread will lock, and because it's a thread then you might get another characteristic of TI which is cold welding - where TI welds together under pressure. For example in our light when we press the TI bars through the center section, that pressure is enough for the bars to cold weld together with the center section. In order to remove such a bar, the weld needs to be broken. We are using 99% titanium, galling is apparently less of a problem with stronger TI alloys. Anyway these are just our thoughts why we didnt do 2 threaded TI parts rubbing against each other it in our light.

I found some text regarding the same problem here: http://www.bikepro.com/products/stems/stemover.html
-------------
It is only fair to tell however that a problem exists frequently when a Titanium bolt is threaded into another threaded piece of Titanium, specifically a Titanium binder bolt threaded into an all Titanium stem. Titanium is an unyielding metal, and the tendency is for the two surfaces to not slide against each other, but stop moving and "seize", preventing further installation or, even removal. There are coatings and processes that attempt to prevent this from happening, but this is an intrinsic quality of the metal, and the processes and coatings can't, at this time, be considered really perfect. Replacing with Titanium, the binder bolt in a Titanium stem is not recommended, but Finishline Ti Prep is made to solve this problem.
--------------
So I guess as long as you have Finishline's TI Prep on these threads the problem can be temporarily prevented.

In our case however we desided to make one of the parts with threading another material - simply to prevent the issue of galling and interlocking to have a light that truly lasts forever.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Cool light!! 

[OT] The McLuxIII-T is a twisty so the head and body will be twisted on and off considerably. With the 20 pitch thread and Krytox lube, I am not concerned with galling on these lights. I don't believe the force of the battery spring is enough to induce any problems. I am familiar with Ti as well as stainless steel galling and it is much more likely when the threads are under tension against eachother. A company called Navtec made some reverse turnbuckles that were all stainless many years back and galling as well as crevis corrosion resulted in some failed turnbuckles and they went to a silicone bronze screw in stainless receiver to alliviate the problem. I have also heard of heat treating one component in Ti while leaving the other anealed to reduce galling. 

Again, with the 6-4 Ti in my McLuxIII-T, I am not concerned about galling since the head is never tigntened significantly into the battery tube. :shrug: BTW, I do have a couple aluminum parts that have galled and siezed up! I would guess that something got jammed in the threads and further twisting forced the thread surfaces against eachother. [/OT]


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

ss1 : I can't tell if there'll be an aluminium version right now. I can't even confirm if there'll be a titanium run. I will speak to someone with lots of experience working with titanium to decide whether to go ahead with the small run of the titanium version.

CromagNet : I agree with you about the circuit. Credit goes to DJPark for making this light a possibility. I did thought through all the possibilities/options before finalising the details. Quite surprised that something that looks so simple can actually take so much time to design and built.  Thanks for your offer, please go ahead. I'll post update once there is any.

Roy : Wow! Runtime of only 6-7 mins? What type of circuit and battery are you using? That thing must be freaking bright!

Mobile1 : Thanks for the informations and the link. Titanium is not the only materials that may cause galling. Stainless steel and aluminium both have the tendency to gall too but we never hear of such thing happening to flashlights. Whether seizing happen depend mostly on the applications and the environments. Yes, titanium are more prone to it them SS or Al but galling of titanium bolts and nuts happen due to several reasons, mainly because well, bolts and nuts are suppose to be tighten, therefore they are subjected to very high stress/pressure at the contact points. 
For my light, the twisting action is mainly for turning the light on/off and other settings purpose. It is not for holding enormous load as in the case of bolt/nut. Like what McGizmo had said. I don't think the force from the battery spring will cause galling. 
There are some other titanium lights that apply the twisting action. Two that I can think of right now is the one built by ArsMachina and the Ti Raw. Of course, their no. is too small to prove anything. Thanks for your concern and for reminding me. I'll check with someone with lots of experience working with titanium soon before proceeding.

Below is a very informative site about galling:
http://www.txucorp.com/power/generation_services/publications/whitepaper.aspx

McGizmo : Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



reefphilic said:


> Wow! ... To all who had shown their support, thank you!
> 
> I'll probably do a small run of it. Right now, I need to have a gauge of the interest in order to get quotations for the different parts. I'll post the price once everything are finalised.


*Here is the interest list. Please post in this thread if you would like to be added or removed to this list.*

1.	gregw
2.	CromagNet
3.	JimH
4.	nemul
5.	acusifu
6.	sengoku
7.	cy
8.	alauda
9.	AW
10.	chasm22
11.	marcspar
12.	KingSmono
13.	LazerBurnz
14.	Frenchyled
15.	nystrpr
16.	bmstrong
17.	MillerMods
18.	christrose
19.	voodoogreg
20.	thesurefire
21.	jeffb
22.	GJW
23.	tvodrd
24.	Trev1960
25.	ss1
26.	JohnnyDeep
27.	FRANKVZ
28.	Amorphous
29.	karlthev

...



reefphilic said:


> I'll do a runtime plot at maximum power asap. Beamshot will be out this weekend.


Great news! I for one can hardly wait.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*PS I have updated my post at the biginning of this thread for the most recent list updates.*


----------



## Bogus1 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

CromagNet,

I'll probably go for one of these if you want to put me on the list.

Thanks


----------



## GJW (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Position 22 has a typo.


----------



## attowatt (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I am in too.

Depending on price of course.


----------



## Morelite (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I would like one too


----------



## jdriller (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*Post #4 updated at the beginning of this thread.* Also corrected GJW 

Signup interest list for the custom N sized Titanium Luxeon light is building momentum towards a small run. 
Currently it's a very small form factor Titanium light using a N-sized LiON cell. 3-levels of brightness for long runtime or decent output at 400mA on a Luxeon LED and custom reflector.


----------



## JJohn (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I am in, if primary cells can be used and there is a tail-standing model (Flat back-end) like the one shown on page #1 of this thread. Can't use Li-Ions (Alky or Lithium primaries are fine) on the airplanes I work on. They are considered a hazard still, although they shouldn't be.

I would really love a multi-output replacement for my EDC'ed Peak pocket-style AAA. A long runtime on low would also be great. Ti would be sweet! Option of N or AAA is even sweeter!

John


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm in for 1


----------



## attowatt (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

so how much this baddy boy gonna cost?


----------



## Diode (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

CromagNet,

Please add me to the list. Thanks.

This looks like a really cool light! I'm glad I found this thread. How come no one tells me these things? :laughing:


----------



## Jun (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## flex76italy (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Hi, add me to the list for 1 light.

:thanks:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*Post #4 updated at the beginning of this thread.*


----------



## editedby (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

add me to the list


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

First of all, I'll like to wish everyone here and their family a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Ok, back to topic. Due to some unforeseen circumstances, I was unable to post the beam shot and runtime chart on time. My apologies. I'll definitely post them up within these few days.

Good news........I'll be meeting a sales guy this coming week to discuss the possibility of having titanium nitride (TiN) coating on the body! I hope the cost is not exorbitant.

JJohn,
I would like to keep everything as standardise as possible. So the tail part will not change for the first run(I'm not sure if there'll be subsequent run).
If you don't mind the tail part. I can built a pill with MJ's microconverter so that you can use it with alkaline/NiMH cell. But you'll loose multi level function.

attowatt,
I'll post the price once everything are finalised. Hopefully within a week's time.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

So ... a one-level version with an MJ-microconverter is possible? What current to the emitter and runtime can be expected from an alkaline cell?

COOL light! :thumbsup:

bernie


----------



## ledvador (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm next on the line...
any chance to chose between AAA or N body? personaly i prefer AAA size.


----------



## Radio (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sign me up!!!


----------



## JJohn (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Merry Christmas to all! Happy Holidays to you and your families! 

I too would like to know what the anticipated runtime would be with a Alky N or AAA cell. I could probably live with not being able to tail-stand the light and I fully understand the need to standardize so that a build can be made affordable. I also understand that I use small lights different than most. I would still be interested assuming a fairly long runtime and a cost I can afford. You have created a great light.

Thanks for the reply,
John


----------



## dede (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Very nice !
I would like one too


----------



## lildave (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm interested. that looks awsome.


----------



## Mike abcd (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list.

Mike


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

VERY NICE !!! ................ i`m in too


----------



## MY (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add my name to the "official" list!

Regards.


----------



## M_R (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please sign me up for one unit as well should a run be made.

Happy Holidays!!

Matthew


----------



## colubrid (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

WOW! I just found this thread. I am interested. Please put me on the list.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*












As promised, above is the beam shot of the custom reflector built for this light. The hot spot of the custom reflector is bigger then those of SO20XA but it appear similar in size in the photo.
The side spill from the cutdown solitaire is too widespread therefore making the sidespill dim. The custom reflector has a smaller sidespill but is still bigger then those of the SO20XA. This is an unavoidable result of small reflector.
Note that both lights were shone on green colored wall.


Kiessling,
Someone here had already plotted the runtime graph of MJ's microconverter. I'll try to find it. Current to the LED is 150mA.


ledvador,
The first run (if happen) will all have the N cell body. There might be AAA cell body some times later if there are sufficient demand.


JJohn,
As above, I will try to find the runtime charts plotted by another CPFer. If I can't find it. I'll do a runtime test later.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Ok, here comes the runtime chart of the light using N sized(10280) Li-ion with the maximum brightness setting. It can last for about 21mins with the LED driven at 350mA and above. 

Of course, the light can last for hours depending on the setting when driven at intermediate level.






The runtime chart using alkaline N cell can be found at the website below:
http://www.obaq.tv/cpf/?page=NLS


----------



## MillerMods (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Nice indeed! Well done. Yes, very well done!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*Post #4 updated at the beginning of this thread.*

Nice updates Reef! It will be sweet with three levels for added runtime and versatility. Any idea of the LUX reading or comparison in throw to other light?

You guys who didn't get on the list for this tiny light will be sorry when it gets closed and into production.


----------



## dtlent (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'd be interested in one or two depending on price


----------



## Lightoleum (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Resistance is not only futile but E/I. Count me in for one of these little lovelies.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to your list.


----------



## farmall (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

awesome work.


----------



## Roger11 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Put me on the list.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

This light would replace my EDC of two years: the Arc AAA. You may add me to your list as someone who's most interested. The final specs/cost will determine my purchase decision. At this point, I want your product! Very nice.


----------



## NextLight (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm good for one.


----------



## Dizos (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

sounds sweet. Please add me to the "I want one" list.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*Post #4 updated at the beginning of this thread.*

Keep it coming guys. This is one sweet little light.


----------



## reefphilic (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

CromagNet - Thanks for the compliments. I feel so flattered reading your posts.  .

I don't have a lux meter. I think the LED drive current, bin, efficiency of reflector and the beam pattern are much better gauge. Unless you are measuring the brightness of room illumination or outdoor environments.

For this light, T bin LED is used. The reflectivities of the reflector's coating are measured to average about 95% throughtout the visible spectrum. I've built almost a dozen prototype reflectors with different characteristics. Some of them with a flood beam, some with hot spot and side spill. There is not such thing as long throw for a reflector of this size.....Unless you have a point source light. 

My observation is that a flood beam reflector is very nice for closed up application but not too useful if you need to shine at something further away. if you carry a few different light at a time, it dosen't matter. For people like me who carries only one or two lights most of the time. I prefer my EDC light to be able to has some throw and yet has a nice side spill so that I can use it for 95% of my applications.

I spent many nights comparing, and comparing and comparing again before deciding to go ahead with the one I'm using right now. It is not perfect but I'm very satisfied with the result.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I would like one please


----------



## CroMAGnet (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



reefphilic said:


> Note that both lights were shone on green colored wall.


*Check out the useful side spill of this tiny light!*

Will it be able to run on a regular N-cell too?


----------



## Red_Dot (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Pls put me down for one. Thanks


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

The light is based on Li-ion battery. For alkaline or NiMH N cell, I can built some pills with micro converter but it won't support multi-level brightness. Furthermore, it will not be as bright as those that are Li-ion driven.


----------



## Uriah (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I am interested to put me down for 1.


----------



## billybright (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add my name to the list for one:thanks:


----------



## Raindrop (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please go ahead and add me to the list as well. 

~Greg


----------



## xochi (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Is there any chance of making one that uses a Nichia CS that will run on alkaline or nimh cells?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

great looking light


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

please add me to the list


----------



## EVOeight (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## reefphilic (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

My machinist is now busy chunking out a small batch of the titanium bodies and heatsinks. The custom reflectors are also being done at another shop. More details and pricing infomations will be out in a few days time after I meet the last few suppliers.


xochi - Sorry, it is too much trouble to custom built one to accomodate the CS LED. Furthermore, it will not be worth it. You can "easily" get an ARC AAA and replace the LED. It will be cheaper too.


----------



## Diode (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



reefphilic said:


> Sorry, it is too much trouble to custom built one to accomodate the CS LED. Furthermore, it will not be worth it. You can "easily" get an ARC AAA and replace the LED. It will be cheaper too.


Good call! I agree completely. I prefer Li-Ion cells and the brightest LED possible. I think most people on this list feel the same way.


----------



## Turbo_E (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

is this still going on?


----------



## acusifu (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

The brighter the better. The beamshots look great , nice reflector !


----------



## Fringe (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## attowatt (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please REMOVE my name from the list

Thanks
Jim:wave:


----------



## vcal (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

You can add me to the list, thanks.


----------



## Finbar (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Add me to the list.

Fin


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add my name to the "Interested" list. Thanks.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*LIST UPDATED - Here is a link to the update post *


----------



## Shaocaholica (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the interested list.


----------



## benh (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm very interested.


----------



## cgpeanut (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm interested as well  

@reefphilic, I might be able to help with the POP2


----------



## Fixer (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'm interested please add me to the list.


----------



## Trev1960 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Any updates?


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Interested if still available.


----------



## Barefootone (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please add me to the list, if the price is right I'm in.

Barefootone


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

During the past weeks, I've redesigned the reflector to accomodate the new "joker" LEDs. I've also made some improvement to the reflector design. It now have a "step" machined so that the reflector press against the heatsink instead of the LED. The outer diameter has increase so that it is a good fit with the bezel's internal diameter. Now, the reflector effectively act as a heat sink, transfering heat from the actual heatsink thru itself and passing it to the bezel! The "step" also remove the stress on the LED and thus eliminate the chances of overtightening damaging the LED or dislodging it from the heatsink. 


Final details of the lights are as below:

1) Ti body
2) Use 10280 Li-ion "N" size battery (available from AW)
3) O-ring seals for bezel and body for water resistance
4) Mineral glass len
5) Custom designed and built Aluminium reflector with Vacuum deposited Al and AR coated for average reflectivity of 95%(tested).
6) Reflector act as supplemental heatsink to aid in transfering heat to the bezel.
7) Fully threaded aluminium heatsink for ultimate contact with the bezel.
8) T**H bin LUX III LED.
9) Custom built PCB using DJPark's POP circuitry.
10) Custom built stainless steel spring.
11) Engraved with serial no. etc....
12) Body fully coated with titanium nitride for ultra hard surface that is unscratchable by keys and coins(bonus point for keychain lights).
13) Titanium nitride coating has a pleasant gold plated apperance.
14) Threaded parts are virtually maintainance free( no additional lubrication needed) because of the TiN coating.
15) Cost = USD 320 + shipping ( TiN coated version )
16) Cost = USD 260 + shipping ( bare Ti finish )
17) Shipping cost are USD20 ( with tracking and insurance )
Or USD6 for normal registered air mail.

Since the light is based on "N" size battery and is built with Ti, furthermore it is TiN coated so I think there's no better name than to call it The TiN Light! Anyone with a better suggestion? Please let me know.

The bodies and reflectors are being built at the moment and should be ready within three-four weeks. All the other parts are expected to be ready within the same time. I'll have enough parts etc... for a first batch of 16pcs available....after reserving almost a dozen for myself, family and friends. Second batch should be much faster. About 2weeks after 1st batch is ready. 

I'll contact those first 16 person in the list to start collecting payments. Those who wish to drop out, including those after the first 16, please indicate asap.

If you think it is expensive, the reasons are as below:

1) Very small no. run.
2) Almost every parts are custom built for this light. From the body, reflector, heatsink, PCB to the spring.
3) The TiN coating alone cost about USD60. Minus the USD60 and the light is one of the cheapest titanium light available, even thou almost every parts are custom built. 


More informations about TiN coating can be found here.

I thought of custom ordering AR coated sapphire lens to complete the package but it will add a substantial cost so I'll keep it on hold at the moment.


----------



## KingSmono (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sounds awesome! Unfortunately, a little bit too much $$ for me...  I'm not saying it isn't worth it, just that I can't afford it. Please remove me from the list. Thanks, and good luck with the production of this light!

-Allen


----------



## Monolith (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Any consideration to offering non-TiN coated versions?


----------



## ibcj (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from the list. Thanks.


----------



## AW (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from the list. My apologies.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Yikes! Just got the PM. Too rich for my pocket at this time but I'll still help with keeping the list and info posted. 

[edit] I think ThisIsNASCAR will like the name and need to get one  TiN

*LIST UPDATED - Here is a link to the update post *


----------



## flex76italy (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Hi, remove me from the list.


----------



## nemul (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

you can remove me too...


----------



## xochi (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

60 dollars per light for a coating, on a metal that doesn't even need a coating sounds like a plan for reevaluation.

Sorry , I realize I'm not even on the list I just can't resist pointing out the 

Duck.


----------



## Dizos (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

"Any consideration to offering non-TiN coated versions?"

I would not be interested in the coating either. I prefer a matte natural Ti finish. Actually, I think I'm priced out too.


----------



## ledaholic (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from the list also.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Curiosity. What is the current draw on a T__H 3w LED on the 10280 180mAh LiON? I think the POP unit should help achieve the correct rating?


----------



## JJohn (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me also as I don't see this light being a good match to my needs at this time. Good luck with it anyway. I am sure it will exactly what many people would prefer.

John


----------



## acusifu (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from the list. I have decided I NEED a new pistol. Good luck on the run.


----------



## Diode (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from the list.


----------



## Barefootone (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*Please remove me from the list. To rich for my blood, but I wish you all the luck in the world.*


----------



## Sengoku (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

sorry, please remove me from the list.


----------



## gregw (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry, too expensive for me... Good luck on your run.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'll pass too. (Looking at a tank searchlight.)

Larry


----------



## jeffb (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Please remove me from list............cost prohibitive at this time. Good Luck with your project.

jeffb


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

*LIST UPDATED - Here is a link to the update post *


----------



## Trev1960 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry but I will have pull out to.


----------



## InFlux (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry, too rich for me too...


----------



## christrose (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry, please remove me from the list.


----------



## Amorphous (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

I'll pass. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Neg2LED (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

if cheap enuff i might be interested...

--neg


----------



## nemul (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



Neg2LED said:


> if cheap enuff i might be interested...
> 
> --neg



320 + 20 shipping


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Looks like most are not interested in the TiN coating. I can do a batch of bare Ti finish. The price will be US$260 + shipping. Shipping charge can be reduced to us$6 if you opt for normal registered air mail. But there will not be tracking and insurance. Buyer will have to take the risk if they opt for the cheaper shipping.

For those who are interested. Can you indicate which finish do you want? If there are sufficient no. for TiN coating, I will do a small batch with it and another batch for bare Ti. If not, they will all be bare Ti.

My apologies for the inconvenience caused. I should have got the pricing info out sooner. But I was trying/waiting to get more quotations so that I can reduce the price as much as possible.


Cromagnet - The current draw on a freshly charged battery is 363mA.


----------



## vcal (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry, too rich for my blood. 
Good luck with the project though.


----------



## Neg2LED (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

340? no can do, o well.

--neg


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Neg2led,

You can opt for the bare Ti version which cost $260 + shipping. Shipping will be $6 or $20 depending on which one you prefer.


----------



## Neg2LED (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

ok, still too expensive. maybe if you make a run out of alu sometime....

--neg


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*

Sorry some what off topic

The problem with this project is not the high price tag. It is that somebody is making an attempt to make too much money here. Plane and simple. Look around and see what $300 buys you in a TI flashlight these days. a TI chameleon for example was less. the McLUXIII T a bit more but look at the design amazing!!
I paid $150 for a flashlight made of Ti and sterling silver. 
Come on guys make these lights but plan the design and costs check your market before just jumping in with something with very little chance of true success. I am sorry.
There several examples of flashlights being made from ti. Ti is a more expensive material. 
There are those who would have you believe that Ti is impossible to deal with or that it is totally impossible to machine. Titanium is a material which is machined into amazing parts for use in amazing objects (everything from guns to airplanes to engines to flashlights and on and on..... This hard to work with ti myth is driving prices up way up. Yes it is harder. But it is certainly not as difficult as some people would have us believe. Some of this stuff is worth every penny. Some is not. My machine shop doesnt charge a huge premium to work in it they are experts at working in titanium. They often work in materials much more difficult that Ti. Material prices are rising. Labor has stayed about the same. 
Hype is through the roof!!
It is the end result that counts. Well made titanium objects are wonderful virtually indestructible beautiful color. There are much better materials for making flashlights too BTW aluminum being one of them.
I own 2 titanium flashlights a McLuxIII T and a Ti Ag RAW. I love them both. 
It is my hope that as more people bring Titanium products to market, creating competition thus lowering prices.
Yaesumofo


----------



## karlthev (Feb 7, 2006)

2nd thoughts I'm afraid......


Karl


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 7, 2006)

Yaesumofo

You're not doing a fair comparison here. For US$320, you get a titanium light that is TiN coated. You're comparing the price of TiN coated light with others that are bare Ti. TiN coating is not cheap, that's why there are only a very very limited no around. We shall not argue whether the coating is necessary. There is only one shop that I can find here that do TiN coating so I couldn't compare prices but it is definitely not cheap.

Without the TiN coating, the bare light cost US$260, it is cheaper than the chameleon unlike what you've claimed. It is also cheaper than most other Ti lights in the market.

Yes, my light is plain and simple in design compared to some other. I can built it with lots of details and nice,sophisticated looking like the Surefires but that will invariably increase the size of it. The main goal of this light is to have a keychain light that is as small as possible. Anyway, different people have different preference. Some may actually prefer a simple design. When you're talking about CNC machining, having more details will not add a substantial cost for machining because it is a one off affair. When you're making 50 to hundreds of pieces. The added cost is divided out so the cost increase per light is not enormous.

I agree with you that there are other more practical, cheaper materials for making flashlight. Using Ti, which is much more expensive than Al is not sensible. But that is what I like. I wanted something that is strong yet is not as heavy as stainless steel. I bought extra to save cost, that's why I've leftover materials to do a small run.


I could have came up with a CR123 based light using off the shelf reflector, converter etc and sell it at a much lower price. I didn't. I started up on this project because I wanted a SMALL keychain light that is reasonably bright with a true reflector. That is no reasonably good quality Al reflector of this size off the shelf. I've to spend lots of money to custom built( CNC machined ) many one off reflectors with different profile before coming up with one that give satisfactory beam pattern. 


Another point you have to take note. My batch size is only 30pieces compared to others that are producing in hundreds of pieces. The difference in the per unit cost of machining, materials and parts between 30pcs and 100++ pcs are huge. Yet I'm selling at less than some of them.

The main reason I'm doing this run is to share some cost of building my light and the cost spend on R & D. If you add in the time I've spend to complete this light. The little money earned is not much. That's why you don't see hundreds of CPF members building lights for sale. Most do it because of passion and a sense of satisfaction.


----------



## voodoogreg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: N sized Titanium Luxeon light with custom reflector*



yaesumofo said:


> Well made titanium objects are wonderful virtually indestructible



First off I too am not able to pay the price, looks like a great light concept, just not affordable right now.

Second i like ti also but have had a necklace break, may have been a bad piece. I also saw Clay Reggazonni crash at long beach grand prix after
a TI brake part broke and resulted in a broken back. He is a paralized from the waist down now. Nothing is indetructible, not even carbon fiber.... VDG


----------



## Frenchyled (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry.. I can't afford it at this price (even $260.00) 

Please remove me from the list, I hope all things will be good for you


----------



## billybright (Feb 7, 2006)

I`m sorry, but too expensive for me at the moment


----------



## marcspar (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't question this little gems value & pricing, but I have to wait out this initial offering. 

Hopefully I will be aple to participate in round two!

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Jun (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm sorry. 
Please remove me from the list.


----------



## xochi (Feb 7, 2006)

Reef, I've seen TiN coated stuff all over. Really inexpensive sets of TiN drill bits. There are lots of things TiN coated that are only coated so they can say things are Titanium (bing bang bong). Too be honest I think the coating people are trying to take you for a ride. Theres just way too much cheap stuff around that uses this coating for that to be a reasonable application charge. 

I know that Jets22 did some TiN coating. Good luck getting him to respond but you might be able to get some info from him.


----------



## nemul (Feb 7, 2006)

i think the ti-chameleon was $275, but alot more Ti was used making it and included a tritium locator... dont get me wrong if i had that kinda of money to blow i would get this light, it's just too much for me...


----------



## benh (Feb 7, 2006)

As much as I'm, sure I'd love this light, even $260 is too much for me right now. Sorry.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 7, 2006)

From what I understand, Reef is new to the whole make-a-light-and-sell-it-on-CPF thing. He like others before him, just wanted to make a light for himself and needed to make small batch to spread the cost. So everyone can benefit.

The problem is the reality of the cost and the experience of doing more than just "designing/making" the light. (just a guess)

There is still a potential and room to have a niche exotic light in tiny form factor using the new 10280 LiON that is made by reef.

He just needs to get our help in finding the right places to get things done, at the right price and also to customize or be able to offer a bit more options if any. I'm not technical so I can't help with this but I am here to help make this project become a reality.

Reef is a CPF'rs and a real Flashaholic. He has taken a looong time to think this through technically. Let's try to help him make this a reality if it's not too late (if he has commited/paid for parts etc)

Respectfully, this is NOT as mofo said, it is probably lack of (light design/manufacturing) experience. IMO


mofo said:


> The problem with this project is not the high price tag. It is that somebody is making an attempt to make too much money here. Plane and simple.


BTW I'm not privy to any info and don't know much more than what is in this thread, if anything.


----------



## cy (Feb 7, 2006)

Please remove me from the list 

thanks,


----------



## ledvador (Feb 7, 2006)

Please remove me from the list 
Sorry... no money for now.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 7, 2006)

Titanium is an expensive material. A 1 foot length of 1/2" diameter, centerless-ground bar is $45.12 retail in McMaster carr cat. #111, and no doubt higher today. The stuff is evil(!) to machine, and for sticker shock, go have ~100 pcs quoted at your local friendly machine shop! Everybody (including me) jumped-in, kinda demanding to be put on a "list" for one. Reality strikes, and no good deed goes unpunished. 

:thumbsup: for your time and effort, reefphilic!

Larry


----------



## Roger11 (Feb 7, 2006)

Beyond my price range, too.


----------



## Dizos (Feb 8, 2006)

If you don't have enough people to cover this run, you can sign me back up. (though no coating please)

-- Dizos


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 8, 2006)

*LIST UPDATED - Here is a link to the update post*

Much consultation is going on... stay tuned


----------



## Uriah (Feb 8, 2006)

After seeing the price have reconsidered and would like to be removed from the list.
Thanks


----------



## Carpe Diem (Feb 8, 2006)

Please remove me from your list, and I apologize for causing you some inconvenience.

My request, BTW, has nothing to do with your great light...it has everything to do with the approaching tax time.

Best wishes!


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 9, 2006)

xochi - Not too sure but maybe the huge production quantity help to reduce the cost? One problem with these shops are that they'll almost alway charge you the full cost for a "coating run". so it may be MANY times more costly per unit if it is a small run. Maybe someone with experience with TiN coating can pm me?

tvodrd - Even thou I don't know you, you stepped out to help clarify the facts. Thank you!

Dizos - Thanks for your kind offer! 



Since many had withdrawn their interest. We shall not follow the sequence on the interest list. Those who are interested in the bare titanium version can state the serial no. they prefer. Other than no. 1 & 2 which had been reserved, you can choose any no. from 3-30.

Good news. I'll be offering free engraving service for all who order the bare ti light. You can engrave your name or any lettering you like. Of course you don't have much space so please keep it as short as possible!


----------



## Fringe (Feb 9, 2006)

I am interested in No. 13.


----------



## thesurefire (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm out but it still looks great. Keep up the great work


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 9, 2006)

Updated list:

1) Reserved
2) Reserved
3) Regentag
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13) Fringe
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22) Regentag
23)
24)
25)
26)
27)
28)
29)
30)


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Feb 10, 2006)

Still interested in # 12.
Bare Ti.


----------



## flashlight (Feb 11, 2006)

I wish I could afford this to replace my trusty N cell Jets22/LEDASAP 1W Luxeon keychain light but unfortunately I didn't win anything in the SGD$11 million Chinese New Year Hong Bao Draw.  Good luck bro. :rock:


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 12, 2006)

The Ti Chameleon was $275.00
In my opinion the Ti dosen't need a tini coating. It is not as attractive as raw ti. The coading does not seem necessary. I BTW did ot know that htere was a optio to get the light BARE for$260.00 a better price.

I know small runs are expensive.
There were like 20 ti Chameleons made and 50 McLuxIII t made. So there ware few Ti flashlights available.
For good reason. TI is not an optimal material for flashlights. For one thing it is just too darned expensive.

I am happy to see you and others making lights out of this material. it is good. The profit margins will never be very high though because of the high cost of materials. 

Goos luck I hope you sell them all.
Yaesumofo 





reefphilic said:


> Yaesumofo
> 
> Without the TiN coating, the bare light cost US$260, it is cheaper than the chameleon unlike what you've claimed. It is also cheaper than most other Ti lights in the market.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Feb 13, 2006)

Jason,

Please change my # from 66 to 4, if still available, otherwise the lowest possible number. I want the bare Ti, with no engraving. Thanks.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 13, 2006)

yaesumofo said:


> The Ti Chameleon was $275.00
> There were like 20 ti Chameleons made and 50 McLuxIII t made. So there ware few Ti flashlights available.
> 
> Yaesumofo


 
Agreed. The Ti Chameleon is a BIG chunk of Ti. In terms of pure material, it's probably the equivalent of two or more McLuxIII-T's. The $275 price for that light was absolutely a bargain.

I'm afraid I will also have to back out of this GB, as there are too many small Ti projects off and running in which I want to participate.

I wish you the best of luck. If prices come down, I might reconsider.


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 13, 2006)

JohnnyDeep - 
#12 reserved for you. Thanks!



flashlight - 

Thanks! I'll give you one FOC if I strike the 10 million draw. It is more likely to be struck by lightning than to win the first prize! But then, I have two near miss encounters. Once, "I" was struck while driving and the other time, I was about 50-100meters away when a huge tree in front was struck. A huge branch was split into two pieces and fell to the ground! Maybe next year, I will strike toto instead! :laughing: 


yaesumofo -

Thanks for the blessing and for stepping out to clarify.
I do like raw ti finish. Being a perfectionist, I wanted something small and strong and yet extremely durable so as to withstand any harsh treatments being thrown at it. Having TiN coating will make it virtually "scratch proof", a plus point for a keychain light. The gold plated apearance dosen't hurt either. 
Ti is harder than Alumnium, but unlike some had thought, it does get scratched up. Just that the scratches are much less likely to be those deep cut type which bare al is susceptible to.
Of course, different people have different opinion. I'm just providing an option for those who like it.

The Chameleons ( Ti + Al) were produced in 3 figure quantity so it does help to bring down the per unit cost for the Ti one as well.

I am as much a Ti junkies as you. That's why I did not hesitated when deciding what materials to use for this run.  



PhotonFanatic -

Updated. There are only 30pcs produced so you can't have #66 anyway. Thanks!



1) Reserved - Paid
2) Reserved - Paid
3) Regentag - Paid
4) PhotonFanatic No engraving
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12) JohnnyDeep
13) Fringe
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22) Regentag - Paid
23)
24)
25)
26)
27)
28)
29)
30)


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 14, 2006)

:touche: Wow ! Lots of contoversy. I've never seen such a rapid crescendo / decrescendo of interest for a light here on CPF :thinking: 
 
Obviously an outstanding concept, but perhaps a little too much 'green' for such a tiny piece of Ti, (coated or otherwise)
 
Tempting nevertheless................


----------



## Regentag (Feb 15, 2006)

Never was so much owed by so many to so few.

For what it's worth, I think Jason has gone far enough to earn our support on this project. While he may not (yet) be a "sweetheart" of the forum, he has shown initiative, creativity and attention to detail in developing a unique product, and the "_moxie_" (for lack of a better term) to take it to the next level - series production.

Developing and supporting this type of talent is - to my way of thinking - the best and highest use of The Forum. Our future depends on it.

There are always Surefire flashlights and Series EE Savings Bonds for those that disagree.

Cheers,


----------



## cy (Feb 15, 2006)

reason I dropped out is purely due to price.


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 16, 2006)

Regentag - Thanks for the kind words and support shown.  


Other than the high cost of materials and machining. The developement and production of the custom reflectors take up a huge chunk of the total cost. It would have been substantially cheaper if it is a CR123 lights using off the shelf reflectors. I wish I can afford to sell it at US$200 each.

1) Reserved - Paid
2) Reserved - Paid
3) Regentag - Paid
4) PhotonFanatic No engraving - Paid
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12) 
13) 
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)
21)
22) 
23)
24)
25)
26)
27)
28)
29)
30) Regentag - Paid


----------



## Regentag (Feb 16, 2006)

... wouldn't be the same light, though.
Have you seen the CR2-ION pricing (in Ti)... ?
Great little light, too, BTW. 
Oh well... we'll see what happens.


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 29, 2006)

One fine day, a cleaner shrimp was searching for food when it came across a strange looking object....







Shrimp: Look! What the hell is that?

Fish: I don't know. Why not you go and check it out?

Shrimp: I will do just that!






Shrimp: Ouch! My eyes hurt. It's bright. I wonder what it is.

Starfish: Since I'm blind, why not let me check it out. I can try to figure out what it is by touching it.

Shrimp : Ok.






Starfish: Oh, it's hot! Why didn't you warn me about it!?.................. I think we should try to get as far from it as possible!

.................End of story.................


My apologies to those who had paid. There is some delay concerning the custom reflectors. I will post updates when there is more progress.

I have collected the titanium bodies! As shown above, I've did a water-resistant test by submerging a fully assembled light in my marine tank at a depth of about 1.5ft. 

The test not only proof that it is water resistant. It also show the corrosion resistant properties of titanium. The split ring, which is of an unknown material, started to rust after only ONE hour! When the light was removed after three days of submersion. The split ring was totally covered with a layer of rust. Of course, the titanium body is totally unaffected. 


For those who are interested, I still have lots of extra units available.

Meanwhile, here are some pics of some of the machined bodies.


----------



## nemul (Mar 30, 2006)

they look great!


----------



## flashlight (Mar 30, 2006)

Aww, man, great pics & great light reefphilic! :thumbsup:


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. It took two days before they feel "comfortable" enough to get close to the submerged light. I have to spend hours in front of the tank waiting and after taking hundreds of pictures, I only managed to get a few reasonably good shots. Even then, I couldn't get any good shot with any fish and shrimp posing together with the light. The firefish in the first picture had been cut and pasted from another pic.


----------



## Regentag (Mar 31, 2006)

... well you've brought a smile to _my_ face. 

The attache full of bodies looks like something out of a James Bond movie. 

Drop dead gorgeous! It seems Shrimp not only taste good, but have good taste.

*Nice going!* Keep us posted...


----------



## thesurefire (Mar 31, 2006)

260 is pretty steep but I'm still haveing thoughts both ways. 

Sorry as I've forgotten details, this is multilevel right? The POP can be set to different levels correct? TIA


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 1, 2006)

Regentag said:


> Drop dead gorgeous! It seems Shrimp not only taste good, but have good taste.




Hahaha......   My little friend is hysteric after hearing what you've said.  :lolsign: 

thesurefire - Yes, the lights have three or two levels depending on the mode it is set. Min and Max level is fixed but intermediate level is user selectable. 
Think of it this way. It cost $240 excluding shipping. Other than the Exolion, which is an excellent light. This is the cheapest custom built titanium light at the moment. And only 30pcs will be built.


Here are some pics of the custom reflector cum heatsink.










They are designed with a "step" so that the reflector will press directly onto the heatsink instead of the emitter, thus eliminating the possibility of crushing the LED or dislodging it from the heatsink. 

The reflector has a dual functionality. It is effectively a reflector and a heatsink! The step help to transfer heat from the heatsink to itself and out through its perimeter to the bezel. It is designed so that it has a good fit with the bezel, as shown in the second pic.

With the help of the reflector, plus the excellent heatsink design, which is fully threaded and screwed onto the bezel. The poor thermal conductivity of titanium is virtually a non issue!


----------



## Regentag (Apr 15, 2006)

New photos look great... keep on keeping on.

N.B.: Serial number change for me to 03/30 and 30/30 (delete 22/30)

Cheers,


----------



## Roboholic (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi I just came upon this thread. It sure looks like a great light. 
I am trying to understand has the price now gone down to $240.00 for bare and $300.00 for the TiN? 
I searched through the thread and never saw what color you wanted to coat the Ti with. Gold, black,natural?
With all the intrest in this great light would it be possible to run a batch of 100 lights and bring down the price? That seemed to be the only gripe about the light.
Thanks Roboholic


----------



## flashlight (May 9, 2006)

Free :bump:


----------



## reefphilic (May 9, 2006)

Hi Roboholic - Sorry to missed your post here....... Yes the price is $240 excluding shipping for the bare ti light. There won't be any titanium nitride coated version due to cost. I might just get a couple of my own coated. TiN coating has a brass/gold plated appearance. I'm not sure if there'll be enough interest to justify doing 100pcs run and I don't really want to take any more risk. Right now, my priority is to get this small batch completed asap so that those who had paid can get it soon.



I've got two heads damaged while doing the engraving. Since then, I've switch to another shop and should be getting all the heads engraved in a few days time.


----------



## dbedit (May 9, 2006)

I am in if I can get on the list for the little Ti


----------



## reefphilic (May 10, 2006)

dbedit said:


> I am in if I can get on the list for the little Ti




Dbedit, sure you can get on the list. I have 11pcs which are unspoken for at the moment.


----------



## Changchung (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi, can you toll me what is the cost for this light??? Around... Maybe i am in...


----------



## flashlight (Jul 23, 2006)

Changchung said:


> Hi, can you toll me what is the cost for this light??? Around... Maybe i am in...



It should be 'US$240 excluding shipping for the bare ti light.'


----------



## karlthev (Jul 23, 2006)

Reef, I have just sent a message to you.



Karl


----------



## karlthev (Aug 12, 2006)

Anyone, what is the latest on these? I'm trying to sell my house to buy more lights!!!


Karl


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 12, 2006)

reefphilic will be serving his Re-Service (Army)for three weeks if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## flashlight (Aug 18, 2006)

Free :bump:


----------



## reefphilic (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry for the late update. Just as I've informed all those involved through email, there is a delay due to a few unforeseen circumstances. 

Since the last update thru email, we had made some changes to the user interface to simplify operation and made it more user friendly and some other improvements. We detected some minor "bug" after the adjustment, therefore all the PICs had to be sent back for reprogramming to solve the problem. 

Those machined reflectors had been sent for the vacuum coating. Once I received all the needed parts and that the electronics(programming) are tested to be working perfectly. Assembly will began followed by shipping.


----------



## Regentag (Dec 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## chasm22 (Feb 18, 2007)

reefphilic,

Hi, I was wondering if there is any news to report. Also, have you had a chance to look at the new Cree and Seoul emitters? Is there any chance of using either in the light? I'd certainly be willing to wait a little longer and pay a little extra for the upgrade!!!

Thanks,

Chuck
CPF=chasm22



reefphilic said:


> Sorry for the late update. Just as I've informed all those involved through email, there is a delay due to a few unforeseen circumstances.
> 
> Since the last update thru email, we had made some changes to the user interface to simplify operation and made it more user friendly and some other improvements. We detected some minor "bug" after the adjustment, therefore all the PICs had to be sent back for reprogramming to solve the problem.
> 
> Those machined reflectors had been sent for the vacuum coating. Once I received all the needed parts and that the electronics(programming) are tested to be working perfectly. Assembly will began followed by shipping.


----------



## PB92 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm interested as well.......


----------



## reefphilic (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi,

The "bugs" in the improved software's user interface had been solved. The coating for those reflector is still pending. The company told me that they are busy with some military projects and my "low priority(to them)" project will have to wait some more. But they promise to get it done after they are done with their major projects which will be near the middle of the year.

Meanwhile. I've got hold of a bunch of Cree and some nice bin Seoul Semiconductor's P4 LEDs. Preliminary testing of the Cree shown promising result. I haven't had the chance to do any testing on the P4 yet. I'll upgrade to either of these latest LED if either of them prove to be compatible with my reflector with minor modification. The LED upgrade will be free of charge unless something had to be remachined. This is a gesture of apology to those that had paid in advance so that they will not be receiving an out-dated light because of the delay.


----------



## chasm22 (Feb 20, 2007)

reefphillic,

Thanks for the quick reply. It's too bad about the delays, but I'm not surprised that the company doing the reflectors assigned your project a low priority. A custom run of such small quantities would probably have been declined by some companies.

Chuck



reefphilic said:


> Hi,
> 
> The "bugs" in the improved software's user interface had been solved. The coating for those reflector is still pending. The company told me that they are busy with some military projects and my "low priority(to them)" project will have to wait some more. But they promise to get it done after they are done with their major projects which will be near the middle of the year.
> 
> Meanwhile. I've got hold of a bunch of Cree and some nice bin Seoul Semiconductor's P4 LEDs. Preliminary testing of the Cree shown promising result. I haven't had the chance to do any testing on the P4 yet. I'll upgrade to either of these latest LED if either of them prove to be compatible with my reflector with minor modification. The LED upgrade will be free of charge unless something had to be remachined. This is a gesture of apology to those that had paid in advance so that they will not be receiving an out-dated light because of the delay.


----------



## Regentag (Mar 2, 2007)

Cree? Seoul?

I can't wait!


----------



## reefphilic (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll probably be using the P4. I've originally designed two sets of reflectors for the light so that user can swap to the one they like. One of the reflector is more floody and the other less floody. Now one of them come in handy for the P4 LED! But due to the lower thickness of the P4 LED, and since my reflector rest against the heatsink instead of on the LED, a "spacer" will need to be machined to refocus the LED.


----------



## mcmc (Mar 28, 2007)

If the interest list is still open, please put me on it! =)


----------



## Led_Blind (Mar 28, 2007)

Same here.... what $$$ are we talking?


----------



## kingkong (Mar 28, 2007)

put on one too!


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Same here if we can get an ETA


----------



## Selvyt (Apr 11, 2007)

What is the status on the TiN ???


----------



## reefphilic (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, didn't expect the sudden interest after all this while. As mentioned in the past post. The mean hundle now is waiting for the reflectors to be coated. The shop had promised to get to it after they're done with their military project which is around the middle of the year. I could not give an exact ETA date(I have learnt my lesson and I will not give an ETA date that ii may not be able to adhere to due to unforeseen circumstances). Of course, that dosen't mean I'll take my own sweet time to complete this project. I can't wait to get my own EDC light completed as well.  

I've bought some 10micron diamond powder to insulate the slug of the LEDs. It is not really needed but since I'm doing this run mainly to built my own EDC light, I don't mind spending a bit more to get it done as good as possible.
Of course, the rest will also benefit from it.

Meanwhile, cheers to all that have waited patiently! I really appreciate your kindness.

No problem. I still have a few unaccounted units when completed.


----------



## X_Marine (Apr 13, 2007)

Regentag said:


> Never was so much owed by so many to so few.
> 
> For what it's worth, I think Jason has gone far enough to earn our support on this project. While he may not (yet) be a "sweetheart" of the forum, he has shown initiative, creativity and attention to detail in developing a unique product, and the "_moxie_" (for lack of a better term) to take it to the next level - series production.
> 
> ...


Very well said Regentag.. Couldn't agree more.
I have been following this long enough, time for action.

I would like #7 if still available.. 

ThanX :goodjob:
X.


----------



## larryk (Apr 14, 2007)

I would like to be on the list for one.


----------



## nwh4kd (Apr 14, 2007)

Glad to hear that this is still on track!

Carry on...


----------



## StuGatz (Nov 15, 2007)

Please add me to the list of HIGHLY interested parties to this project...

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## acourvil (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are still adding tothe interest list, count me in.


----------



## skalomax (Nov 15, 2007)

and another for me!


----------



## cy (Nov 17, 2007)

had no idea this project was still alive...


----------



## high-side (Nov 17, 2007)

If their's still room on the list, put me down for one.


----------



## dduane (Nov 18, 2007)

Pls put me down for one too.THANKS


----------



## Radio (Nov 18, 2007)

acourvil said:


> If you are still adding tothe interest list, count me in.



and another for me!

:lolsign: I'm already #41 (#17 if you count the dropouts!) I love reef's work, I'll be waiting patiently.


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 21, 2007)

X_Marine said:


> Very well said Regentag.. Couldn't agree more.
> I have been following this long enough, time for action.
> 
> I would like #7 if still available..
> ...


Still interested, 1 question??.. Can we still get them with ( Nitrate ) plating. Not sure I'm spelling that correct or if thats what the process is called.
I know my Draco has it and I love it.

On the other hand, anyone from Houston area happen to know a good outfit that has experience in doing this process?..
Reason I ask is I also want to have my Exolion also (Nitrate plated)

Many thanks
X_Marine..

Oh ya, HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone..
Be safe..
X..


----------



## X_Marine (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello???? 
Hope this gets going again..

X..


----------



## chasm22 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Reef,

I was wondering if there has been any progress on this project? 

Regards,

Chuck
CPF=chasm22


----------



## olrac (Apr 12, 2008)

Put me on the list for one as well!


----------



## 2sparky (Apr 12, 2008)

waiting for a price update, but if its reasonable im pretty interested.


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 24, 2008)

The OP hasn't posted a thing here at CPF for more than a year and a half.

Time to put a fork in it . This thread is done.


----------

